# Apple snail?



## jeanniesbettas (Dec 30, 2009)

I really like snails in an aquarium and wonder if a very small (1/4" to 1/2" wide) golden apple snail would be alright in a one gallon aquarium? I had a huge 2" golden snail in with my betta but he was too dirty for such a small aquarium bowl! Would a tiny one pose any problems?


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Little snails grow up to be big snails.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

New2Betas said:


> Little snails grow up to be big snails.


yup, doesn't matter how small it is when you buy it, it will eventually grow into the 2'' one, lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!!!! What they said! I love my snail, but he poops soooo much!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are other species of snail you can get that don't grow as big but in a one gallon aquarium I really wouldn't add a tank mate unless you do daily 100% water changes.

Oddly enough my mystery snails (which I think are the same thing.. at least I can't find any info on mystery snails just apples).. they are very clean.. I really don't have a problem with them and they keep my tanks clean. But I have heard that they're dirty from others.. just not my experience.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

from what I've read Apple Snail is the larger group - and Mystery Snail is a sub group.
So... all mystery snails are apple snails, but not all apple snails are mystery snails ;-)

Also, mystery snails may only grow to 2'' or so- while apple snails can grow to the size of an... apple!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

oh thats good to know... I've been worrying I'll have to rehome them. I'm only allowed 10 gallon tanks in my dorm and can't afford another right now. If I had three giant snails my tank wouldn't support them.

I got them back when I still trusted what the petsmart guy said :-/.. he said they wouldn't get bigger. If they only get to 2" that will be fine.. mine are already about 1" as it is.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

you actually have a limit to the size of tank in your dorm? At our university I'm not sure there is a limit. But the only pet we're allowed to have are fish...

Anyway, yes, you should be fine with your mystery snail. The one I have has grown a lot recently, he's probably 1.25'' - he was less than half that when I bought him! I can't imagine 3 of them!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah we're only allowed 10 gallon tanks or smaller..they don't say anything about how many tanks though  I have a 10 a 3 and a 1 so far LOL


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

haha, nice.
When I go back after Winter Break, I'm going to have my 10.
But I think I'm also going to work on setting up my spare 5.5 gallon into a Shrimp tank :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds nice. I really want to get another tank and have something like guppies or tetras.. just to move out of bettas only and have a little more variety.. but we'll see.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I've also got fish in my dorm. So far I've got a 10g and a 5g. I'm tempted to set up another 6g... but I'm having some difficulty figuring out where to put it... >_<. Not to mention that my parents would think that I had officially gone completely and entirely crazy.

Where do you put your tanks in your dorm? On your desk? Shelves? Their own little table/stand?


----------



## keshinvk (Jan 4, 2010)

Mecal sorry but snails like to eat people like u=c

Hi im keshin i like bettas and im cool


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Eolith... this is a little late.. I have one tank on my desk (the 3 gallon). On my dresser is my 10 gallon.. both the desk and dresser are really sturdy so they were perfect. My 2.5 gal sits on a bookshelf I bought at target. My tv is also on the shelf... not ideal but it seems sturdy enough.


----------

